# Fayette Fish Kill



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

The KAST Region 1 office was notified of a fish kill on Lake Fayette, Fayette County. After a field investigation by the TPWD Kills and Spills Team and the LCRA Ranger on 9/23/2013 it is suspected that there was mixing of water in the Lake resulting in turn over. Reports indicated that 1.96 inches of rain fell according to LCRA gauges near the lake from 9/19-9/20/2013. The LCRA is planning to collect a sample to analyze the Lake for algae as well. The fish kill was isolated towards the North shores of the lake. The total number of dead fish was estimated to be about 10,000 individuals consisting of several; Largemouth Bass 4-20 inches, Green Sunfish 2-8 inches, Bluegill 1-10 inches, 1-8 inch Gizzard shad, 14-22 inch Channel Catfish, 6-16 inch Tilapia, and several large Common Carp 20+inches. 
LCRA staff are continuing to monitor the lake and will report to TPWD if any additional fish kills occur


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

That's not good


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

"14-22 inch Channel Catfish," They got some big channels cats there! It's too bad about the kill, it happens in pounds sometimes around here when a big rain stirs up anaerobic sludge from the bottom which knocks out the saturated O2.
That maybe that's what happened there.


----------



## TexasCowboy (Jul 7, 2011)

We have a small one acre lake in South Texas that experienced the same problem last year. Heavy rains swelled the lake to about 5 acres and killed every fish in the lake, except for some fat head minnows. Our four large blue catfish, all over twenty pounds, were all we ever found. We never found one skeleton of a bass or bream. The lake was loaded with fish. Buzzards everywhere.


----------



## fishndiver (Sep 21, 2007)

*Fished today*

Still a few rotting floaters around. We still caught fish


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Thinking about a trip Friday? Has anyone fished Fayette since? What's the pattern like now? Any schooling?


----------

